# Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft​*
Eine interessante Meldung aus der Schweiz, die das bei einigen Menschen vorhandene, hier wohl übersteigerte Geltungsbedürfnis dokumentiert.

Ein Fischhändler erkannte an dem Bild einer Fangmeldung einer tollen Forelle in der «Glarner Woche» den Fisch an der charakteristischen Verletzung der Schwanzflosse wieder:
http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/ostschweiz/story/-Angler--posiert-mit-gekauftem-Fisch-28073919

Der "Angler" wäre in der Woche zuvor zu ihm gekommen und wollte einen "Riesenfisch" kaufen, unter 4 vom Fischer gefangenen "Riesen" wählte er den mit der verletzten Schwanzflosse aus  - und meldete ihn dann als "Rekordfang" der Zeitung.

Der "Angler" wäre für Rückfrage nicht erreichbar...

-------------------------------------------------​
Man hört ja immer wieder Gerüchte um "gekaufte" Rekordfische allüberall.

Ich werde NIE begreifen, wie sich dazu jemand herablassen kann.

Das sind doch arme Würstchen, die sowas - warum auch immer - meinen nötig zu haben...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Ich erinnere mich, dass es so einen Fall schon mal in der Blinker-Hitparade gab. Da fiel ein Dauer-Teilnehmer auf, der ständig mit grossen Fischen verschiedenster Art am Start war;
alle beim Fischhändler gekauft, wie ihm nachgewiesen wurde.

Armselig, krank,... zu-kleiner-Pimmel-Syndrom.


----------



## bw1 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Jürg Nõtzli lässt grüßen... falls sich noch jemand erinnert. |supergri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

War das derselbe Züchter, bei dem Isaiaschs Dieter seine Zander kauft?




bw1 schrieb:


> Jürg Nõtzli lässt grüßen... falls sich noch jemand erinnert. |supergri



Das war der Hechtpapst, oder?:q


----------



## bw1 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Der Hecht-Papst vom Bieler See, genau.


----------



## capri2 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Jo und dann waren die Hechte vom Berufsfischer gekauft! Nötzli alias H.Pfister!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

was ihr alle noch so alles noch im Blick habt ;-)))


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Ich wüsste gar nicht worüber ich mich freuen sollte. Gut an der Sache, es hat auch mal einen Betrüger erwischt !


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

eben!!


----------



## Rotbart (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> -------------------------------------------------​
> Man hört ja immer wieder Gerüchte um "gekaufte" Rekordfische allüberall.
> 
> Ich werde NIE begreifen, wie sich dazu jemand herablassen kann.
> ...



Ich selbst habe schon - zugegeben, in viel jüngeren Jahren - in Kroatien einen am Fischmarkt gekauften Hornhecht als "den Meinen" präsentiert. 

Motivlage: Ich hatte es satt, im Urlaub als ewiger Nichtfänger dazustehen. Das Foto vom "stolzen Fänger am Adriastrand" klebt noch heute in einem Familienalbum. 
Und ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob überhaupt jemand außer mir weiß, dass der Fisch gekauft  und nicht gefangen war|kopfkrat

Asche auf mein Haupt. 

Aber auch: Wer frei ist von Schuld, der werfe den erste Stein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe schon - zugegeben, in viel jüngeren Jahren - in Kroatien einen am Fischmarkt gekauften Hornhecht als "den Meinen" präsentiert.



wär ich schon schlicht zu sparsam zu - Schwabe.......


----------



## Rotbart (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schwabe.......



Das entschuldigt zwar vieles, aber nicht alles #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Da schmeiss ich aber trotzdem den Stein ;-)))


----------



## Fr33 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Denke da spielt nicht nur das eigene Ego eine große Rolle, sondern auch die Tatsache, das man seinen Fang bei diversen Fachmagazinen anmelden kann und dort ggf. einen Sachpreis abzuräumen. 

Sobald es um etwas geht, wird doch überall beschissen usw.


----------



## ulli1958m (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wär ich schon schlicht zu sparsam zu - Schwabe.......






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da schmeiss ich aber trotzdem den Stein ;-)))


Bei Geizkragen werden nur Findlinge als Wurfgeschoß akzeptiert :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Schbaaaaaaarsaaaahm!! 
ned geidsich..........

Und ich bleibe dabei, ich finde sowas erbärmlich...


----------



## Trollwut (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Ich gebs zu, ich hab auch schon Fische gekauft -








um sie anschließend in gemütlicher Runde bei dem ein oder anderen Bier zu verzehren :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

genau!!


----------



## kati48268 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> was ihr alle noch so alles noch im Blick habt ;-)))


Da sieht man:
der Betrüger bleibt deutlich länger populär 
als der Rekordfänger! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

scheinbar auch wieder wahr....


----------



## CaptainPike (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Ich hätte mir für das Foto ja noch ein Paar Frauen und nen Ferrari dazugemietet. "Millionär und Frauentyp fängt jetzt auch noch Superfisch" - Wenn schon, denn schon


----------



## crisis (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Ist schon armselig, oder? Habt Ihr gelesen, wie die Fischzucht heißt: Mitlödi!! Mitleid mit wem, dem armen 'Ronaldo', der nur mit Schummeln zum Rekordfisch kommt? |kopfkrat


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe schon - zugegeben, in viel jüngeren Jahren - in Kroatien einen am Fischmarkt gekauften Hornhecht als "den Meinen" präsentiert.
> 
> Motivlage: Ich hatte es satt, im Urlaub als ewiger Nichtfänger dazustehen. Das Foto vom "stolzen Fänger am Adriastrand" klebt noch heute in einem Familienalbum.
> Und ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob überhaupt jemand außer mir weiß, dass der Fisch gekauft  und nicht gefangen war|kopfkrat
> ...


----------



## Purist (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man hört ja immer wieder Gerüchte um "gekaufte" Rekordfische allüberall.
> 
> Ich werde NIE begreifen, wie sich dazu jemand herablassen kann.



Früher war das nachvollziehbarer. Da gab's für den gemeldeten Fang eine richtig teure Angelreise für den Fänger..

Heute? :vik: Erbärmlich, da zählt dann wirklich nur die imaginäre Dödelverlängerung in Form von öffentlicher Egopolitur.


----------



## xxerra (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Ich bin seit 5 Minuten am Lachen . Was für eine Aktion   .....


----------



## xxerra (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Das entschuldigt zwar vieles, aber nicht alles #6



Wir Schwaben sind so geizig, wir fangen unsere Fische sogar selber


----------



## glavoc (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

ha noije, mrr`Schwoba sands schbarsam! ond ed geizigg!


----------



## Holger15 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Rekord ist Rekord! Da wird der Weg zum Karpfenpuff umgangen und direkt ausgewählt!  |laola:

Glückwunsch dem stolzen Fäng...ähm Käufer!#6


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich, dass es so einen Fall schon mal in der Blinker-Hitparade gab. Da fiel ein Dauer-Teilnehmer auf, der ständig mit grossen Fischen verschiedenster Art am Start war;
> alle beim Fischhändler gekauft, wie ihm nachgewiesen wurde.
> 
> Armselig, krank,... zu-kleiner-Pimmel-Syndrom.



Hieß der nicht Hartmann und flog dann mit seiner Weltrekordforelle aus dem Rhein auf!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Da war doch auch mal ein Conger aus der Fulda als Rekordaal, da kann ich mich auch noch dran erinnern, das war schon richtig dreist ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

kurz geschaut, hier war der Aal/Conger ;-))))
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=52303


----------



## Ukel (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Was heißt denn hier überhaupt Rekordfisch? Bachforelle von 60 cm? 

Da steht doch, dass es SEIN persönlicher Rekord ist, der liegt aber weit unter dem, was z. B. in der aktuellen Blinker-Hitparade gemeldet ist. Dort sind es 82 cm und dürften ne ganze Menge mehr an Kilos sein als seine zweikommaschießmichtot Kilogramm. Ganz schön blöd und überflüssig, mal ganz abgesehen von seinem Kauf, daraus überhaupt solch eine Story zu machen.
#q


----------



## MikeHawk (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

|bigeyes





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> kurz geschaut, hier war der Aal/Conger ;-))))
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=52303



Viel erschreckender finde ich das kaum jemand sofort erkennt das es sich NICHT um einen Aal handelt|bigeyes


----------



## bombe20 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Wenigstens ist es kein zündelnder Feuerwehrmann. Dieses Geltungsbedürfnis halte ich für weitaus gefährlicher als diesen kleinen Betrüger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> Viel erschreckender finde ich das kaum jemand sofort erkennt das es sich NICHT um einen Aal handelt|bigeyes


geprüfte Angler ;-))))))


----------



## fishhawk (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Hallo,



> Hieß der nicht Hartmann und flog dann mit seiner Weltrekordforelle aus dem Rhein auf!?



Marc David H. , soweit ich mich erinnere.

Stand im Blinker lange Jahre noch auf Platz 1 beim Bachsaibling (Außenseiter). 

Soll die die Fische lebend beim Fischer gekauft haben, um sie dann an den Haken zu stecken und im Rhein zu drillen.

Jörg Nötzli hat seine Hechte m.W. beim Fischer vom Bieler See gekauft, dann in seinen kleinen Privatteich gesetzt und mit der Angel wieder rausgefangen.

Man kann es sich auch einfacher machen. Roy T. aus Norwegen hat für seinen "Rekordhecht" einfach ne Fotomontage verwendet.

Und ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele nachträglich bearbeitete "Beweisfotos" in diversen Foren und auf FB unterwegs sind. Im digitalen Zeitalter kann man ja selbst Videos nicht mehr trauen.

Je größer der Kommerz, desto größer der Anreiz zum Betrug. Heutzutage will ja schon fast jeder Rotzlöffel "Teamangler", "Guide" oder "Repräsentant" werden, da muss man dann schon mit Fängen prahlen können, um sich zu profilieren.

Ne gesunde Skepsis gegenüber Fangmeldungen schadet meist nie.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Wie dämlich einen so leicht wieder erkannbaren Fisch als Pimm..ersatz zu verwenden #d.


----------



## Mozartkugel (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich werde NIE begreifen, wie sich dazu jemand herablassen kann.
> 
> Das sind doch arme Würstchen, die sowas - warum auch immer - meinen nötig zu haben...



So ein Verhalten ist nicht außergewöhnlich. Egal ob Schule, Studium oder im Beruf. Es gibt immer und überall Blender die sich mit fragwürdigen Methoden besser darstellen wollen als andere.


----------



## fischbär (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Sehr beliebt in USA: Schwarzbarsch mit Blei ausgießen. Da geht es nach Gewicht. Allerdings gab es für die erwischten Betrüger richtige Gerichtsverfahren. Das war keine kleine Nummer.


----------



## feuer110 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Zu  kleine oder zu  große Fische setz  ich immer wieder zurück . Denn ich will was für die Pfanne und ich glaub jeder stimmt mir zu so richtig  lecker schecken die übergroßen auch wirklich  nicht mehr .
Von daher find ich das " Küchenfesnster "  ne gute sache solang es ne  Kannbestimmung wäre  aber wir deutschen machen ja aus allen ein Muß ! 

@ thomas  : Schwaben sind doch zu geizige ausgestoßene Schotten oder irre ich mich da ? Aber kochen können sie !


Gruß Ralf


----------



## thomasklein-ue (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

 Super Geschichte, vor allem mit dem Fotoeintrag im Familienalbum!
Ehrlich währt am längsten - heute kann man darüber lachen!
Grüße


----------



## Franky (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> geprüfte Angler ;-))))))



Oh wie beinlisch - ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich das Tierschn damals auch aufgrund der "äusseren Umstände und angeblichen Fanggründen" für einen Aal gehalten habe. Aber gottseidank bin ich da inzwischen "schlauer" 

Was das Ding mit der Forelle angeht... Aus genau DIESEM Grund halte ich die sogenannten "Bestenlisten", "Hitparaden" oder sonstwas für sowas von über und flüssig!


----------



## Piketom (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rekordforelle gemeldet - Fisch gekauft*

Naja,nicht wundern nur staunen.

Dietmar Ischias "drillt" auch gekaufte Großzander aus,kurzer Aufschrei und nach einer gewissen Zeit ist man "back in Business" :m
Scheint in einer degenerierten Gesellschaft wunderbar zu funktionieren!


----------

